# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  وش بسوي

## قطرة عطاء

اذا أعطاك أحدهم مالا ولنفترض مليون دينار ستحتار في صرفه وتقول لنفسك سأشتري سيارة وبيت وسأتزوج وووو 
واليوم أعطاك ربك فراغا وشبابا وصحة فماذا ستفعل في هذه الإجازة المدرسية أو الجامعية 
بعض الشباب راح يروحون البحر يصيدون سمك وبعضهم راح يتسكع بالطرقات ( إيبصبص ) وبعضهم بالمجمعات ( ضاعت البوصلة ) وبعضهم بنمي هوايات ( وضوح أهداف ) وبعضهم بيقرأ رواية وبعضهم ما يعرف النهاية 
أنت وش راح اتسوي 
أرجوا المشاركة فاليوم عندك وقت لتشاركنا

----------


## يوم سعيد

*يبدوا ان الموضوع عاش فترة من الضياع وحالة الاهمال وهذا مؤشر طبيعي او هو في حد ذاته اجابة صريحة على تساؤلك اختي الكريمة ...؟؟*
*حالة الفراغ جعلت من الموضوع في حلقة مفرغة احاله الى الصمت المطبق ...؟*
*مشرف القسم*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اخ قطرة للأسف لم انتبه لموضوعكم هذا 
كم اعشق تلك الاطروحات 
ماذا ستفعل في الأجازة 
كيف واين ستقي فراغك

بالنسبة لي وكوني زوجة جديدة واول اجازة تمر علينا وشهر كريم حل
قضينا اجازتنا بين دورة رمضانية كنت اشرف عليها من بعيد قليلا 
ومسابقة رمضانية في قسم رمضانيات في شبكتنا 
عندنا مجموعة اعمال دوناها في ورقة نود انجازها في هذه الأجازة والحمد لله قطعنا شوطا كبيرا في انجاز الجزء الاكبر منها 
ولازلنا نعمل وسنني بإذن المولى البقية 
غير ان هذا الشهر الفضيل شهر صلة الرحم والعبادة 
وقررت وحزمت امري ان اتعلم الطبخ بمفردي وهاأنا لازلت اتعلم

والله يوفقنا لنعمل جاهدين على الأستفادة من كل لحظة في النصف الأخير من الشهر الفضيل

ولكم شكرنا 
وللأخ يوم سعيد الشكر في تحديث الموضوع*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*سوف نستثني في موضوعنا هذا عن بعض الشخصيات الشاذة التي تميل الى العزلة والوحدة وتتجنب الفعاليات والانشطة الاجتماعية ونركز على من يهدر اوقاته الثمينة في أشياء تافهة لا تعود عليه بالنفع كالتسكع في الكورنيشات والمجمعات بدون غاية سوى قطع الامتار الطويلة والتحملق على اعراض الناس في حين ان الاعمار محسوبة علينا وسوف يتم محاسبتنا عن عمرنا فيم افنيناه وفيما قضيناه وكم هو جميل ان نستثمر بعض الاوقات في مجالات نافعة كالاشتراك في الدورات التثقيفية وزيارة الارحام ولا باس بان تقضي بعض الوقت في النت ولكن في الجوانب المفيدة التي تعود على عقولنا بالفائدة ..؟؟*
*تحياتي للاخت عفاف الهدى التي استجابت للموضوع ومعذورة اختي ولكن اللوم على من يجد في نفسه الكفاءة لوضع بصمة ايجابية ومع ذلك يبخل على هذا القسم بقليل ورب قليل خير من كثير وجوزيتي خيرا ...*
*مشرف القسم*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اخي قطره عطاء موضوع قمه في الروعه 
اني كادره في جماعه انوار محمد لإحياء مناسبات اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
نميت مهاراتي في هذه الجماعه استضافونا في مهرجان الطبق الخيري 
ومهرجان اجيال المهدي واشتركت في دوره رمضانيه ..
هوايتي التمثيل مثلت في هذه الاجازه اكثر من قصه ..
وكانت اصعب ادواري قبل كم يوم مثلت فتاه عندها صعوبه في النطق  :amuse: 
قضيت الاجازه في التدريب مع هالجماعه لأن لي اكثر من مهاره معهم 
وبسس ..
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبن الطاهرين
وعظم الله لكم الأجر في مصاب أمير المؤمنين
تشكري أختي قطرة عطاء على هذا الموضوع الذي اتاح لنا الفصح عن أهدافنا 
ولك الشكر الكثير مشرفنا الفاضل يوم سعيد
أما عن وقتي وكيف أقضيه 
بدأت الأجازة بعد ما اقفلت الحوزة أبوابها مع الأجازة فتفرغت لهدف كان يشغلني
ولابأس في ذكره لكم وهو الأصلاح بين زوجة وزوجها من معارفنا فأنا عندي بعض لحل المشاكل الأُسرية
والحمد لله قد توفقت في الحد من مشاكل هذه الأسرة
ثانياً عندي ختمة قرآن لأم البنين وسعيت لأنهائها في هذا الشهر الفضيل
وأيضاً اشتركت في ختمة لأهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وأيضاً اشتركت في ختمة الصلوات لكريم أهل البيت
أما أخر الشهر فنحن سنغادر البلد لزيارة ضامن الجنة الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام
بعدها سنعود للعمل مع حملة الهادي في دراسة رحلة جديدة للإمام الحسين عليه السلام 
ونبدأ مشوار جديد ورحلة جديدة 
نسألكم الدعاء
وبذلك أنهيت كل ما خططت له 
لكم شكري وتحياتي
**حبي عترة محمد***

----------


## يوم سعيد

*لي تعليق غث سمين على ما ادلت به الاخت حبي عترة محمد فكم هو جميل ان يستثمر الانسان وقت فراغه ولكن حسن الاستخدام بشكل مثمر هو الاجمل بدون شك فهناك على حسب علمي من يحاول ان يتخلص من النتوءات الزائدة في وقته فيذهب الى سواق الحراج او الجلوس بالقرب من البحر او .. أو او ماشابه هذا العمل الذي بالتمعن فيه نجده حلا اشبه بالسلبي منه بالايجابي ، وللاخت الكريمة عمل يشكر عليه هو تدخلها الشخصي في اصلاح ذات البين ولعل هذا العمل ليس بالهين كما يتصوره البعض فله من اختصاصيه الذين يملكون القدرة والثقافة والدراية والاسلوب الجيد في حل نزاعات الناس وخصوصا بين الزوجين واعتقد ان الاخت حبي عترة محمد وفقت لابعد حد في مهمتها ونجحت بدرجة جيد جدا رغم وعورة المهمة وهناك كثير من الخلافات الاجتماعية ما تجد سلبية واضحة من قبل الاخرين فاشتغال الناس بمشاكلهم جعلتهم لا يعيرون لاي مشكلة نقطة من بحر اهتماماتهم وهذا ما يؤزم ويعقد ويصعد الامور واعتقد ان خوف الناس من ان محاولاتهم قد تزيد المشكلة تعقيدا او ان تدخلهم سينعكس سلبا عليهم يجعلهم بمنأى عن التقرب للمشكلة او حتى مجرد فكرة التدخل في سبيل الاصلاح واعتقد انها بادرة طيبة منك اختي الكريمة وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ...؟*
*تحياتي*
*مشرف القسم/ يوم سعيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تعليقي على الأخت او بالأصح بنت اخوي الفراش الفاطمي 

ما شاء الله عليها فروش 

فعلا احتاجت تدريب وهي جدت ونالت الفوز طبعا وكان ادائها جدا رائع 

فراشتنا الصغيرة كبرتي حبيبتي 
وهذا ما اتطلع له واتمناه 
ان تستغلي كل لحظة من لحظات حياتك في ما ينفعك 
فكم زاد هذا الدور من قوة شخصيتيك 
واستضافة الطبق الخيري ومهرجان اجيال لم يكن عبثا كان لحسن ادائكن وصيتكن الطيب

استثمري اوقاتك في ما ينفعك هي نصيحتي 
فأنت اليوم فراشة لتو خرجتي من شرنقتك 
وغدا فراشة تحلقي في كل الوديان 

عمتك::عفاف الهدى 
أم يوسف*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*موضوع مهم من وجهة نظري يغفل عنه الكثير الكثير من الناس 

الفراغ وتوفر الوقت 

كانت السنة الماضية بالنسبة لي بوقت فراغ مشون بالحزن والهم والغم ومع ذلك لم اترك الا بعضاً منه للنواح 

شاركنا في عدة فعاليات مثمرة والحمد لله للمجتمع 

حملة تبرع بالدم - إفطار جماعي في شهر رمضان - صيانة بعض إجزاء المنزل  

إضافة إلى بعض الفعاليات الأخرى التي ساندنا فيها مجموعات أخرى في البلد مما أخرج لنا 

مجموعات تعمل لخير البلد وتعمل لتغيير النظرة السلبية للشباب والتي تكونت بفعل ما يقومون به من افعال خارجة عن المألوف

من يستغل وقته بالفائدة سوف يحس بالراحة والمتعة والفائدة 

اتذكر أحدهم قال لنا في نهاية ايام الفعاليات بأنه يحضر هنا ليأخذ افكار لعمل ما ....فنجح بفعل ما قمنا به من تكاتف 

والحمد لله انه وفق في عمله بشكل مرضٍ 

اتمنى ان نرى الشباب وهم مشاركون فعلاً في بعض الفعاليات 

مهرجان الدوخلة مثلاً على الأبواب ولنا ان شاد الله مشاركات فيه رغم اعمالنا 

فالعمل الجماعي يسبب حالة من الراحة الكبرى للعامل .......

لكم مني جزيل الشكر ووافر التحية

فمان الكريم
*

----------


## سمكة ذهبية

شكرا لهذا الموضوع الشيق والجميل في ذلك الثمرة الموجودة في صلب الموضوع.....
عندي فراااااااااااااااااااااااغ كبير في كل سنه بمثل هذه العطله أقضيها مابين أعمال لأهديها لأهل البيت عليهم السلام
وأتمنى من كل قلبي أقضي كل عطله من كل سنه في زيارة مولاي وحبيب قلبي الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا...
دعوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

انا في كندا حاليا واجازتي  توها مخلصة قبل يومين   الأجازة 10 ايام فقط
بصراحة   هالاجازة كانت   نايمة  اقصد انا كل نوم ومشاهدة افلام وانمي ومسلسلات لأن ما انام عدل ايام الدراسة فا   منخمد طول الأجازة  بس تحسفت لأنو ضيعتها في النوم لو اني طالع اتمشى احسن ليي 

استغلو العطلة عدل في شي  حلو مو زيي نوم ومشاهدة  

وسلااااااام

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

انا احس ماعندي وقت فراغ لأن انا ايامي كلها عطله
وخاصة بعد الزواج
لكن  اختصر الموضوع بكلمة بسيطة
الامام الكاظم عليه السلام كان يدعوا الله انه يعطيه وقت فراغ عشان يعبده فيه
وكان هذا في السجن
والحين احنا جايتا اشهر فضيلة
اتمنى ان الفكرة وصلت

----------


## hassan1411

*


اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد 




بالنسبة اليي اتمنى انه يصير عندي وقت فراغ 


لانه ما عندي اجازة ابدا لا في العطله و لا في المدارس و اشتغل شغلتين 






و الحمد لله ما قعدت فاضي ابدا اول ما اتخرجت من الثانوي اشتغلت 




لاني من النوع الا ما احب الفضاوة 


و استغل وقتي دائما في شي ينفعني لو صار عندي وقت جلست على الابتوب لمدة ساعه لو اكثر 


يسلموووووو يالغلا على الطرح الرائع و القيم 



تحياتي : hassan


*

----------

